

Soda Pop Stop - Niche Business Insights - jkkramer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPbh6Ru7VVM

======
rwhitman
Thanks for this video, I just watched the whole thing got really excited and
discovered the store in the video is a few blocks from my house! Win

------
juanito
It's always encouraging to see someone who absolutely loves what he does.

